# West Cleveland Ohio 1-6-11



## Burkartsplow

Here are few pictures I snapped this evening while out on my first round today. Not the best but my fiance wont let me take the newer camera. We got anywhere between 2-4 inches in about 8 hours. It started out slow this morning and picked up mid afternoon. Well here are couple of the xls. Going to head to bed in a bit and start back up at 1AM. More Pics to come tomorrow afternoon. Enjoy.

Thumbs Up


----------



## Burkartsplow

Here are few more. I am at one of the parking garages I do in Lakewood.


----------



## Burkartsplow

*Winter Xtendors on SS EXV*

And here are few pics of the Winter Xtendors on the EXV. A fellow plowsiter wanted to see what I did to make them fit. I had to drill my own holes since the factory ones did not line up and I also cut off the extra piece of steel that comes off the xtendor that also has holes in it for extra bolts, but the pattern on the EXV is different so I was just trying to shed some weight off of them. I ran them once and they worked out well. No wear after a 10 hour shift.Thumbs Up


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

I kinda hate you Aaron but we have like 6 over here But the reason for being jealous is that i thought plowing with a 7'6'' was slow the 6'8'' on the jeep is so boring you can only take like a 1/4 of a pass


----------



## coldcoffee

Nice rig Aaron, plow looks great!!


----------



## exmark

Nice pic's man. Im hoping we get some snow here soon, im starting to get bored lol. Were suppose to get .7 of an inch tomorrow . How many parking lots do you do?


----------



## Burkartsplow

exmark;1186068 said:


> Nice pic's man. Im hoping we get some snow here soon, im starting to get bored lol. Were suppose to get .7 of an inch tomorrow . How many parking lots do you do?


I have 3 parking lots that are anywhere from 1.5 acres to a little over 2 acres all within 1 mile of each other. Then I have another 20 or so that are small apartment or condo lots in the area. They range from 15 spots to 50 or so each. They are all wide open and with the xls I can rip through them pretty quick. 95% of my work is within 2 miles of each other. Makes my days alot easier and saves me a ton on gas.


----------



## tls22

Aron its been a real joy to watch u come along the last few years....you have one of the best set-ups on plowsite and do great work. Thanks for all of your tips the past few years. Im waiting for my deflector and guards, wish i had them for 2morrow. We are going to get what ur having now......be safe bud and keep the shiney side up


----------



## exmark

Burkartsplow;1186082 said:


> I have 3 parking lots that are anywhere from 1.5 acres to a little over 2 acres all within 1 mile of each other. Then I have another 20 or so that are small apartment or condo lots in the area. They range from 15 spots to 50 or so each. They are all wide open and with the xls I can rip through them pretty quick. 95% of my work is within 2 miles of each other. Makes my days alot easier and saves me a ton on gas.


 Yeah them being close together really would help. How long does it take you to get threw all those accounts, and are you solo. I can never seem to figure out how many parking lots/ commercial I can take on. Thanks.


----------



## 496 BB

You do nice clean work.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Nice nice.....


----------



## Burkartsplow

Here a few more from 1-7-11 during the day. Top of one of the garages after getting done and a couple of pictures of Jerres polar edges with curb guards. These things are great,Thumbs Up I have put 30 hours of plowing on them with no wear at all. And when it comes to sidewalks I take the easy way and just hop the curb. Luckily a lot of them are 9 feet wide and I never have to get out of the truck most of my routeThumbs Up.


----------



## Burkartsplow

We are supposed to be getting another 2-4 inches today, and pic of the D-icer with green clearlane spilling out the back.


----------



## Burkartsplow

and a few more.


----------



## Burkartsplow

By the end of the day she was a little dirty.


----------



## kashman

looks good. keep them coming


----------



## kashman

get off the sidewalk what do you think your in a jeep


----------



## f250man

Looking great Aaron and keep the picks coming. Since some of us traitors don't plow real snow and lots anymore. LOL


----------



## 496 BB

Now go wash that thing!


----------



## randomb0b123

you dont get any hassle about having your rear liscense plate covered?


----------



## Burkartsplow

496 BB;
1188003 said:


> Now go wash that thing!


 I washed, waxed and polished it 5 days ago trying to piss off the snow gods. It snowed right afterwards so I guess it worked.


----------



## hammerstein

Burkartsplow;1187717 said:


> By the end of the day she was a little dirty.


Better bring it over for a truck wash!

Looks good, do you ever have to haul snow out or dump it over the sides of the parking garage?


----------



## Burkartsplow

LICENSE PLATE
I have the license plate in the cab in the back lower passenger side window. You can kind of see up there, but not really. With my old salter you could not see it and never had a problem. It was perfect for those red light cameras I would run at 3am during a storm. 

PARKING GARAGE
We never have had to haul the snow away. The tops of them are so big that they dont lose many parking areas up there. We try and spread the snow out to different areas so we dont put to much stress on the structure. We dont let the piles get to big in any one place. It has worked out well for us.


----------



## cet

Here he would get tickets for both front and rear plates.


----------



## nicks_xj

i always wondered who plows the parking garage by lakewood hospital


----------



## ed39

how dose your hd handle that xls, i saw it at the dealer sitting on a 3500 and it was squatting bad


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ed39;1188952 said:


> how dose your hd handle that xls, i saw it at the dealer sitting on a 3500 and it was squatting bad


i think he has timbrens or upgraded suspension stuff


----------



## PTSolutions

looks good Aaron! if you were closer i'd love to hire you as a sub. glad those polar edges are working out for you. the erie special is doing good as well but really hasnt had a workout yet this year.


----------



## STIHL GUY

that xls looks good and the 2500HD seems to handle the weight well


----------



## Burkartsplow

ed39;1188952 said:


> how dose your hd handle that xls, i saw it at the dealer sitting on a 3500 and it was squatting bad


The truck drops an inch with the plow up. The plow weighs around 1050 lbs. I have timbrens in the front, cranked the t bars and bilstien 5100 extended shocks. I also upgraded the rear suspension with bilstien shocks and firestone 5000 lb airbags in the rear. She sits level most of the run until I only have about 300lbs of salt left in the back of the salter.


----------



## k&j Landscaping

Did you get that Fisher at Carnegie?


----------



## Burkartsplow

k&j Landscaping;1190929 said:


> Did you get that Fisher at Carnegie?


No. I got it at 4qte.com online for $1100 less then carnegies retail value. If I had to pay tax it would have been another $480. So I saved $1580 by buying it online and another $400 installing it myself. I asked them to price match or a cash and carry and they would not budge. In the end I saved $2000 and the way the snow market is these days I have to save money any way I can.


----------



## deere615

Nice, man it seems like you do alot of plowing for one man one truck?


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Please tell me you have a full rubber or poly cutting edge on that plow. From the pics i couldnt tell and where im at we cant use steel edges because of the way the parking decks/garages are made here. Is it the same for you???


----------



## Mark13

Burkartsplow;1186061 said:


> I ran them once and they worked out well. No wear after a 10 hour shift.Thumbs Up


I bet they didn't wear because they arn't on the ground yet.  They'll be touching the ground pretty quick though I'd think.



DuramaxLML-42;1191594 said:


> Please tell me you have a full rubber or poly cutting edge on that plow. From the pics i couldnt tell and where im at we cant use steel edges because of the way the parking decks/garages are made here. Is it the same for you???


From my view, it looks like the normal steel edge to me.


----------



## Burkartsplow

deere615;1191557 said:


> Nice, man it seems like you do alot of plowing for one man one truck?


I have a lot of lots, but 95% of them are in the city I reside, so it makes it a lot easier to get everything done on time and also allows me to be able to shot over to any one of them if I get a call about drifting or if the lot is empty and I can shoot in there and give it a good cleanup in the middle of the day.



DuramaxLML-42;1191594 said:


> Please tell me you have a full rubber or poly cutting edge on that plow. From the pics i couldnt tell and where im at we cant use steel edges because of the way the parking decks/garages are made here. Is it the same for you???


I use a steel cutting edge. All of the roofs are cement top and so we can use steel edges, but I have seen some that have a rubber coating on the top which I think you are talking about.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Well no. The ones i do are concrete. But where the seperate pieces are so to speak, there is aluminum plating and rubber covering that holds the pieces together. Where the actual structure splits and starts again. Im pretty sure thats how it goes.

A steel edge can catch them and litterally tear them to shreds. Ive seen it happen and well that guy is no longer in business. Cost him a fortune the last i heard... Im confident that you're in the clear and know what you're doing, im just adding my "2 cents" to give you a heads up that could save you a ton of money. =D


----------



## Burkartsplow

DuramaxLML-42;1191838 said:


> Well no. The ones i do are concrete. But where the seperate pieces are so to speak, there is aluminum plating and rubber covering that holds the pieces together. Where the actual structure splits and starts again. Im pretty sure thats how it goes.
> 
> A steel edge can catch them and litterally tear them to shreds. Ive seen it happen and well that guy is no longer in business. Cost him a fortune the last i heard... Im confident that you're in the clear and know what you're doing, im just adding my "2 cents" to give you a heads up that could save you a ton of money. =D


Thanks for the heads up. I appreciate it.:salute:


----------



## f250man

Burkartsplow;1191018 said:


> No. I got it at 4qte.com online for $1100 less then carnegies retail value. If I had to pay tax it would have been another $480. So I saved $1580 by buying it online and another $400 installing it myself. I asked them to price match or a cash and carry and they would not budge. In the end I saved $2000 and the way the snow market is these days I have to save money any way I can.


Thats weird Aaron. I bought my Western from carnegies and they matched the internet price I found.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Looking good Aaron.


----------



## Burkartsplow

f250man;1192796 said:


> Thats weird Aaron. I bought my Western from carnegies and they matched the internet price I found.


Was the carnegie over by you in Painsville. I think that one is out of business. I was in the one by me in Brooklyn preseason and the installer was pretty bored. They were not doing to many new installs of any on there plow lines.


----------



## nicks_xj

hey aaron do you plow a business on 140th between lorain and triskett


----------



## Burkartsplow

No lots on 140th that I can think of. Here are few more pictures out on a salt run. I usually throw the insert up all the way to get material towards the back and then lower it half way and salt the lot. The clearlane flows well down the bed even in the coldest of nights.


----------



## Burkartsplow

and a few more. We ended up getting 5 to 9 inches depending on where you were up here and a little drifting. Got 3 to 4 rounds in during the storm.


----------



## randomb0b123

i was in rocky river yesterday you guys didnt get it quite as bad as we did


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Aaron what kind of lights are you running on the back of your truck my cat lights went out and I am looking to replace them with something that are going to last longer


----------



## deere615

Nice we got close to that here too, that first picture looks amazing with the dump bed up blue truck and blueish lighting in the back!


----------



## Burkartsplow

dfdsuperduty;1196120 said:


> Aaron what kind of lights are you running on the back of your truck my cat lights went out and I am looking to replace them with something that are going to last longer


They are Soundoff LED flood lights. The ones on the back rack are the 1400 lumens. I ordered the 1000 lumens ones, but they were on back order and they upgraded me to the 1400 for no extra charge and the ones on the salter are 500 lumens round 4 inch. Those ones are tied into the 7 pin trailer plug and turn on in reverse with a relay. I have one more 500 lumen that is on focused down to salt spread pattern. They come with a 3 year no hassle warranty. They are built very well and seems like they can take a beating. They are a little payup, but they are great. The best light I have ever bought.

Here is the link. Just put in FLOOD LIGHT in the search function. You may find them cheaper if you do some searching.

http://www.sirennet.com/search.php


----------



## f250man

Burkartsplow;1193130 said:


> Was the carnegie over by you in Painsville. I think that one is out of business. I was in the one by me in Brooklyn preseason and the installer was pretty bored. They were not doing to many new installs of any on there plow lines.


Yes it was the one in painesville and they are closed and the one in Cleveland did close and reopened under a new company and my buddy that worked at both ocation ws telling me about them not paying their suppliers and thats why they arn't doing many installs got to buy the plows first before you can carry any inventory. So it sounds like the customer needs the money up front then they will order them one.


----------



## PrimoSR

Looks good, that's is great that your lots are so concentrated. Sounds like you do a lot of work for a one man crew. On an average storm how many hours are you out?


----------



## Burkartsplow

1-20-11

Getting Ready to head out to start salting some lots. In the first pic she just left the salt yard and weighed in at 11,900lbs. About 2 tons of salt in the insert. The other two pics are scraping what I had in my brothers driveway. Trying to help him out before he gets home. Not much to show for my effort. In the last pic is my new THESNOWPLOW 24" shovel I just got last night. I took a couple of walls hooks and screwed them into my crossmembers and she is on there tight. I am going to put a bungee over it at two spots to make sure I dont lose it driving down the road. Well supposed to get 2-5 by tomorrow noon so we will see. Be safe out there.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Truck is looking good. Definitely a nice setup no doubt.


----------



## tls22

Aron it was great talking to you today. Thanks for all the help...be safe out there. Hope you get a push in......the pics as always look great


----------



## deere615

Nice, i just started using those shovels this year and love them. One thing that turned me away from a setup like yours is no bed space. do you ever have to carry bags of salt for walks or anything? I usually always have like 10 bags and a pail. Thats why the v-box is nice to have room behin it to put that stuff


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

deere615;1207239 said:


> Nice, i just started using those shovels this year and love them. One thing that turned me away from a setup like yours is no bed space. do you ever have to carry bags of salt for walks or anything? I usually always have like 10 bags and a pail. Thats why the v-box is nice to have room behin it to put that stuff


Put a divider in the front of ur dump insert that u could put bags in orrrr just use the clear lane thats bulk for it


----------



## Burkartsplow

deere615;1207239 said:


> Nice, i just started using those shovels this year and love them. One thing that turned me away from a setup like yours is no bed space. do you ever have to carry bags of salt for walks or anything? I usually always have like 10 bags and a pail. Thats why the v-box is nice to have room behin it to put that stuff


I just use the clearlane on my walks. I have a 5 gallon bucket that sits shotgun in the truck on a old towel and when I need to spread on walks I fill it up and I am good to go. It is cheaper then bagged salt and works better. A lot of my accounts are trying to save money and having there maintenance guys do the walks, I only do walks at 5 accounts and they don't take very long. I like not having to get out and do walks. The change in temp and the workout starts to wear on me when we get big snowfalls. I must be getting lazy. :waving:


----------



## groundbreakers

burkart - quick question ... how long is your justice bar ... i swear justice bars a slightly longer then the liberty bars btw like the tonneu cover on the dump inserts .. hehe


----------



## Burkartsplow

Is it 23 inches long,"thats what she said". And the tonneau cover works out well. It has been sitting around in my basement for 3 years and I finally found a use for it. I modified the brackets that hold the crossbars and put the bungees on it works great. Keeps Everything dry and it cost me nothing.


----------



## EGLC

do you ever get nervous running just one truck that with a single break down you could possibly be out of business? not looking to start anything just a question...i had one truck last year and every storm I was a little nervous of a breakdown....I was always good on keeping it serviced and repaired but you never know.

By the way I along with I believe almost all of plowsite love your rig! Very clean and efficient setup you have there! :salute:


----------



## deere615

Burkartsplow;1207902 said:


> I just use the clearlane on my walks. I have a 5 gallon bucket that sits shotgun in the truck on a old towel and when I need to spread on walks I fill it up and I am good to go. It is cheaper then bagged salt and works better. A lot of my accounts are trying to save money and having there maintenance guys do the walks, I only do walks at 5 accounts and they don't take very long. I like not having to get out and do walks. The change in temp and the workout starts to wear on me when we get big snowfalls. I must be getting lazy. :waving:


Thats not a bad idea, some of my accounts require calcium though and sometimes I keep a push spreader in the back. I hav took some out of the v-box before though too.
No somtimes on the bigger snows I say why the heck do I do walks lol


----------



## kashman

EGLC;1208178 said:


> do you ever get nervous running just one truck that with a single break down you could possibly be out of business? not looking to start anything just a question...i had one truck last year and every storm I was a little nervous of a breakdown....I was always good on keeping it serviced and repaired but you never know.
> 
> By the way I along with I believe almost all of plowsite love your rig! Very clean and efficient setup you have there! :salute:


im sure he has a backup plan if not i can do them or he can take 1 of my trucks.


----------



## Burkartsplow

kashman;1208439 said:


> im sure he has a backup plan if not i can do them or he can take 1 of my trucks.


Thanks Chad for the support!


----------



## Flawless440

Plates are always covered,
Love the bulk salter set up, would love to have those in my pick ups

Nice rig, nice route
we go all the way across town


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Flawless440;1209810 said:


> Plates are always covered,
> Love the bulk salter set up, would love to have those in my pick ups
> 
> Nice rig, nice route
> we go all the way across town


well up here you cant go from like the eastside to the west side cause its a diffrent world and youd never beable to sleep at night


----------

